# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Начинающий 1С-Консультант

## Dmitriychelny

Добрый вечер.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, ситуация следующая: Есть опыт установки типовой конфигурации Розница 2.1-2.2(автоматизация с нуля в маленьких магазинах) в части установки, обучения персонала.
Хотелось бы двигаться дальше по пути становления себя как 1С-консульант. Куда двигаться дальше? Изучать далее УПП?ЗУП?
Если есть время и желания у вас, то напишите плиз)

---------- Post added at 19:50 ---------- Previous post was at 19:46 ----------

Или УТ?

----------


## SERG_356

Сначала можно получить ПРОФЕССИОНАЛА, потом СПЕЦИАЛИСТА (программиста) или СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ. Сдаешь экзамены на знание практических знаний и знаний ведения учета. Потом все этоже но по другим программам 1С

----------


## Pushast

Для начала просмотри рынок труда. Кто и что требует.
далее определись что хочешь - консультант с опытом программирования, консультант просто...
В любом случае -однозначно знание бухучета, упр.учета и логики программ 1с (она почти для всех одна -" полное отсутствие :) /хихикнула)
Есть еще Документооборот, ERP, КА, БП, ЗУП, УТ, рарусовские конфигурации и тд и тп.
ЗУП - это отдельная песня. Без знания учета зарплаты и кадрового учета лучше не соваться.

Тебе никто не скажет конкретно какую конфигурацию изучать ибо рынок требует разные знания.

А-аа! Еще про налоговый учет забыла... и 100% знание регламентной отчетности. На порядок лучше, чем бухгалтеры знают ее!

----------


## avm3110

> Есть опыт установки типовой конфигурации Розница 2.1.....
> ...................................
> Хотелось бы двигаться дальше по пути становления себя как 1С-консульант


Мдя-я-я... Уровень вопроса:
Есть опыт строительства домиков в детской песочнице во дворе - Хотелось бы двигаться в направлении "Архитектора крупного мегаполиса" или "Строителя комплекса зданий повышенной этажности"





> Изучать далее УПП?ЗУП?


С такой глубиной понимания вопроса - начните с изучения азов предметных областей "Бухгалтерский учет", "Маркетинг", "Управленческий учет" и далее по списку - и только потом возможно будет переходить к подбору инструмента автоматизации тех или иных областей предметной деятельности.

----------

